# Who Is Goin To Midwest?



## Shalindria (Oct 1, 2007)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! My first year going to this particular con. Any tips, hints, or stories about it are most welcome.


----------



## Sibyll (Oct 1, 2007)

is that the one in chicago?


----------



## Nikolai-Slovackskavitch (Oct 4, 2007)

yah, it is in chicago. I am going. I am in milwaukee and I have funds... I have pretty much no excuse. ^^


----------



## CureiNeko (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm most definitely going. 
Hope to meet some of you there


----------



## Lion (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, YES!

I'll most definitely be there. Not sure if Bauske will be attending with me. But he managed to get me a spot in a room for only $70 for the whole weekend. It's grand.

I'm really looking forward to it. I may have a seat in the Artists' Alley for a while to do some commissions, but I'll be spending most of my time with my friends! ...Most of which will be fursuiting. xD Silly furries.

Since I'm playing photographer most of the time, I don't have any good pictures of myself, but I have a few from last month, when I was my mother's escort in a charity ball.
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q37/Leon_Dusk/beforetheBall.jpg http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q37/Leon_Dusk/MotherandIbeforetheBall.jpg

I may actually wear the suit for a whole during the con. Anyway, 'yall should look for me - more than happy to meet new friends!  That's one of the best parts of attending a con... I suppose. Haha. This will only be me second convention. First being MFF earlier this year, here in Memphis.


----------



## KrazFabbit (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll be going. ^_^

I managed to get a room with some other people for only $80. Can't wait either, going to be my first con.


----------



## Azure (Nov 7, 2007)

Wish I could go, but ill probably not have enough funds or time this year.  Hope to get to Further Confusion next year tho.


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 7, 2007)

I have school, as well as needing to save up for FC in Jan.  Plus, it's peak season at my job and we can't even call in sick , let alone take vacation.  Maybe next year


----------



## phoxxz (Nov 9, 2007)

I'mmuh goin :3 Super excited. this is gonna be my first con too :3


----------



## Amaroq (Nov 12, 2007)

Midwest FurFest is at the Hyatt in Schaumburg. If that's the Midwest you're referring to.

I'll be going! Last year's MFF was my first con, and this year it will be my second.


----------



## Emberlyn (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm going =D


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Nov 13, 2007)

It's actually going to be my first con. :3

I'm really excited. 2 the Ranting Gryphon will be there and I'm a big fan. :3


----------



## Ember (Nov 13, 2007)

yup  my first con too! I'm flying out tomorrow morning from Manchester


----------



## Amaroq (Nov 13, 2007)

Gehehe, 2 was there last year too. I got to meet him.

He was sitting all by himself in the lounge on one of the couches. Me and a couple of other furs I happened to be following around sat on a couch and talked with him casually for about twenty minutes before we wandered around some more.


----------



## IronRat (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll be there. But you probably won't notice me, I'm super shy. I usually spend a lot of time in the game room. Oh, and this year my mom convinced me to make something for the charity auction (she goes by the name Spinning Spider and for the past few MFF's she made an item for it), I made a scarf with fun fur.
-Jeff Pullen- aka IronRat


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll be at the Midwest Fur Fest for one day only, on Saturday, November 17.  This will be the second time that I attend this convention.  I had a great time at last year's MFF.


----------

